# Tiger Lilly Bulbs



## Jackfrost (Jan 8, 2005)

I recently received some Tiger Lilly bulbs from Aquarium plants.

I am not sure if I have planted these correctly.

Does the pointed end go up or down ?

How long before I see any activity ?


Thanks

Nick


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

What I did was just drop them in the tank. Once you see something sprout that is the leaf, then plant it about halfway in the gravel with the new growth pointed up. Mine took over a week to see anything sprout.

These are from bulbs I put in the tank a month ago, the leaves in the picture just sprouted in the last week.


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

Be patient. I had five bulbs. One sprouted in about a week. One a month later. One became a snack, one is lost and the last one... Went through a substrate move twice, a full tank move once, and now after 11 months, just all this sudden surfaced from who knows where and began to grow.


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

Received some from Aquarium Plants, too. Bare bulbs, which is fine, just wasn't sure how to plant them either.

I pushed a little into the substrate, pointed end facing down at an angle.

Not sure if this is right


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I think the pointed end is where the leaf emerges.


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

Don't mean to hijack a thread, but I have an observation/question.

During a replant, I accidentally broke the lily off its bulb. It had about 5 leaves at the time, biggest being about two inches. I was a little worried about it, but figured it had enough leaves and roots to make it. So I planted it, and it seems to be doing okay now two weeks later. Curious, I also threw the bulb back in to see what would happen, and sure enough it is sprouting another plant. 

The observation is this might be a cheap way to grow more than one of these from the same bulb. The question is has anyone else ever done this? Did the first plant survive if so? 

I've seen some pictures of red tigers that were just gorgeous, so I'm hoping they will both make it.


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

> During a replant, I accidentally broke the lily off its bulb.


Don't worry I did the same thing about three months ago, and rootted lily and bulb are doing fine.


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow, what a relief this thread is. New to planted tanks, on an impulse I bought a tiny red tiger lotus from my LFS to put in my nano. I didn't even now it was a bulb plant, I thought the bulb might be some kind of artificial container I was supposed to cut open! hehe, I guess Im just supposed to leave it alone right? Its in my 1.5 gallon nano (yes I now know it will outgrow this tank), bulb about 90% buried in eco-complete substrate, 5 leaves the largest only 3/4 inch long. 13 watt pc light. What a beautiful plant.


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

haha seems like some confusion as to how to set a bare bulb without any roots or leaves. i'll make sure the pointed end isn't planted in the substrate and instead just sit it on the gravel until something happens i suppose


----------



## Jackfrost (Jan 8, 2005)

Its been a week and no action yet.

I was hoping to see some activity but nothing.

I thing the next time I order, I will insist on a plant. Not bulbs. It was advertised as a plant and I received a bulb. 

Nick


----------



## Bonsai (Jul 26, 2004)

I got my bulb from WalMart ($3 for a pack of 5) and it took between 1 - 4 weeks for them to sprout. I wouldn't order the plant because the stem and leaves are pretty delicate so it'll likely get damaged.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

the bulbs you got at walmart are not tiger lilies, but aponogetons


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

> the bulbs you got at walmart are not tiger lilies, but aponogetons


You can get both there.


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

Just FYI -- I'm starting to see something sprout from one of the two bulbs I got from Aquariumplants.com Not sure if its a root or leave, but something is emerging. It's been in the tank maybe four days.

the other bulb is still dormant.


----------



## Jackfrost (Jan 8, 2005)

Well, I will give it 4 weeks. I guess that seems to be the longest I have heard.


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

> Well, I will give it 4 weeks. I guess that seems to be the longest I have heard.





> Be patient. I had five bulbs. One sprouted in about a week. One a month later. One became a snack, one is lost and the last one... Went through a substrate move twice, a full tank move once, and now after 11 months, just all this sudden surfaced from who knows where and began to grow.


As long as the bulb stays firm it is promising. When it turns to mush, it usually will not grow and turns into dinner :icon_bigg


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I have three of them in my tank. They all took about a week to sprout. 2 of them are all ready about 3 inches tall after 2 weeks, but someone keeps eating the other one before it grows tall.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

Does anyone know how long it takes for the Tiger Lotus to get its red color. 2 of mine are grwing fast but the leaves aren't red. The stems were red before leaves grew.I'm wondering if they sent me the wrong bulbs.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I just removed a tiger lotus from a bulb. Will the bulb sprout a new plant or should I throw it away.


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Jan 20, 2005)

I have 3 bulbs. One came with a little plant which broke off and is alive, but slow growing (very shaded though). A second bulb sprouted, I cut the lilly off (also stalled at the moment), and the bulb seems to be growing 2-3 plants right now. The 3rd bulb just sprouted and toor node is throuwing down a few roots and a few small leaves. 

So, it seems the bulb will keep on growing plants until it's all used up.


----------



## Bonsai (Jul 26, 2004)

My experience is that if the bulb sprouts reddish leaves ... you've got reddish leaves. Otherwise it's green. None of mine ever went from green to red or vice-versa.


----------



## renatl (Jan 27, 2005)

Great photo. I have two red lotus - they have become huge!! Do you keep yours cut near the base or let them grow tall near the top? Thanks


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I cut mine at the base when they get near the surface. If they reach the surface they get cooked by my lights and die.


----------

